

inDinero (YC S10) CEO Jessica Mah New York Times Interview - loganfrederick
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/29/can-a-20-year-old-help-you-track-your-finances/#more-24707

======
mattyb
Dupe, although the original got no love:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1740340>

